# PICKLED GOOSE GIZZARDS



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Anyone know how to pickle gizzards? I saved the gizzards from our birds this morning wondering if anyone knows how to pickle them??????????????


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I had to bump this up as I was searching through the archives looking for sausage ideas. I love the store bought pickled gizzards, splash a little Tobasco on them, hmmmmmmm!!!!!!

I have also cut out the gizzards on a few geese just to see how they compare to the turkey/chicken gizzards in the store.....It would be intersting if somebody had a tried and true recipe to post up.


----------

